# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário "Infinity Reef" - 450L and More...

## PauloEduardo

Boas a Todos.
Este projecto e tópico original foi realizado a 11 de Junho de 2011.

Depois de ter passado por algumas experiências, em aquários de água doce, chegou a altura de passar para um dos meus projectos mais queridos.
Ter um pedaço de pacífico na minha casa.

Depois de uma análise e de ter tido a sorte de ter já colegas que andam nos reefs, foi feita bastante análise e investigação para o projecto.
Assim sendo nasceu o Aquário "Infinity". Este aquário faz parte de um projecto todo feito de raiz e do "nada" assim digamos.

*Será composto por:*

Aquário: 120x45x60(Coluna Seca + Durso) (324L)
Sump + Repositório de água: 85x37x40 (125L)
Móvel: Ferro Fundido/Metalização anti-corrosão + mdf + Isolamento acústico(cor preto fosco em toda a volta, com portas de acesso para manutenção)

No móvel será criada toda a canalização e área técnica, com iluminação directa por leds, 
disjuntor para todas as tomadas e corta corrente para curtos-circuitos, 12 tomadas independentes + 4 Tomadas Controladas por Hardware e Software.
1 UPS de 800va´s (480watts) para a bomba de retorno e Vortech.

A sump será também equipada com reservatório de reposição automática de água, com controlador e sondas na SUMP.

*Para equipamento a ser usado no projecto escolhi os seguintes produtos:*

- Calha AquaEden/Ramirezi 120cm Solstar T5 6x54watts + 3x3watts BlueRoyal Led + 4 Fichas independentes
- Escumador Bubble Magus NAC66c
- Bomba de Retorno Eden 140FL (2800L/H)
- 2x150w Aquecedores Evolution
- 1x Vortech MP40W Gen2 (A ser actualizada para ES em breve)
- UV Jebo 13W + Bomba Sicce 800L/H
- Cooler 6 Fan JEBO
- 1 Temporizador Digital(com Autonomia via Pilhas) para bomba do UV e o UV em si
- Régua de 6 tomadas com 4 tomadas programáveis por software
- Sensores de Nível (2) + Bomba de Reposição de Água em Sump

Para já e para começar será este o material a ser usado.

*Para depois colocar dentro do aquário penso adquirir o seguinte:*

- 22KG de Rocha Viva Fiji Premium (uma caixa completa)
- 10KG de Rocha Morta para misturar
- 36KG de Areia Nature´s Ocean - Bioactive LiveSand Aragonite Branca com 0.5-1.7mm de Volumetria

Á partida será isto que será para implementar no projecto... no entanto comentários e opiniões são claro, sempre bem vindas!

Actualmente o aquário já se encontra pronto em conjunto com a SUMP e a estrutura do móvel.
Tendo em conta que ainda falta algumas coisas como acabar o móvel por dentro e por fora, deixo-vos aqui as primeiras imagens deste projecto.
Desde já peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas pelo meu smartphone que não dispõe de flash (e eu configurei mal as ISO´s no software)...

*Aquário "Infinity" a 26-06-2011:*











*SUMP:*



Aqui fica a SUMP, onde estava a bomba de retorno para comparação...

*Aquário "Infinity" a 19-07-2011:*








*Aquário "infinity" a 14-08-2011:*





Este projecto será actualizado de forma regular, conforme o projecto for avançando...
Ficarei a aguardar por comentários... 

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

PS: Esta página inicial foi actualizada a: 14-08-2011, mais actualizações nas páginas finais do projecto!

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 08 de Julho de 2011...
Boas a Todos...

Devido a ter andado atarefado com trabalho e outros assuntos, só agora pude vir aqui dar novidades do projecto...

No outro dia fui ver como estava o Aquário e o Móvel, e o que eu vi deixou-me bastante satisfeito..

O aquário já está totalmente pronto, e o móvel está na fase final de acabamentos... Já está todo pintado, e as madeiras já estão cortadas, pintadas e preparadas para o móvel.
O móvel vai ter uma linha minimalista á lá "ADA" em preto lacado e todas as portas vão ser fixas por imans e alinhadores para ser o mais simples e prático de remover e colocar.
Dentro vai ter 12 tomadas ligadas a um disjuntor central para evitar curtos circuitos, vai ter iluminação interna por leds e toda a tubagem em PVC para a Sump.
Foi tudo medido para que fique tudo á medida... no espaço que vai sobrar, vai levar 2 UPS de 800Va´s (480watts).

Enquanto não tenho cá em casa o dito projecto, recebi á dias através da Bubbles-Shop, o meu Escumador Bubble Magus NAC66c. 
E o dito escumador é simplesmente uma besta! Leva 2 bombas de 3000L/H e tem uma capacidade de 1080L/H ar.
Estou com grandes expectativas neste escumador, vamos a ver... Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos do mesmo...



















Espero que gostem!
Conto para a semana já ter por cá também a calha que está a ser realizada pela Aqua-Eden...
Comentários como sempre são bem vindos!

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo "LPC"

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 12 de Julho de 2011...
Boas Noites a todos.

Ontem passei pela "oficina" do grande Rui Melo.
E foi com grande entusiasmo que vi o meu projecto já praticamente pronto.

Sendo este um projecto 100% idealizado e realizado pelo Rui Melo, já sabia que iria ser um grande... grande projecto. 
No entanto quando o vi ao vivo, superou todas as minhas expectativas.

Desde a qualidade do aquário em si, o móvel com toda a instalação eléctrica já pronta (irá so levar mais uma régua de programação aparafusada no fundo) e claro a qualidade e perfeição dada a pequenos pormenores.
Conto ter este projecto já em minha casa no fim-de-semana, pelo que irei nessa altura tirar mais algumas fotos (já com tudo no seu devido lugar, escumador posto, etc...).

Para já deixo-vos algumas fotos do projecto em questão.
Espero que gostem...















Quero também agradecer ao Paulo, pelo bom trabalho feito a nível da instalação eléctrica.
Comentários como sempre, são sempre bem vindos...

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 19 de Julho de 2011...

Boas Pessoal!
Bem ontem foi uma noite bastante animada, aqui na entrega e montagem do projecto na minha casa! 

Boa conversa a escorregar com umas Sagres, biscoitos e claro muita Aquáriofilia!
Depois do projecto ter sido terminado na oficina de desenvolvimento do Rui Melo, teve-se que se desmontar novamente tudo, para ser embalado e enviado para a minha casa.

Chegou então ontem durante a tarde tudo embaladinho e pronto para no final do dia o Rui e o Paulo darem os "acertos" finais.
Abaixo seguem as fotos da "noitada"
Irão ver em algumas fotos alguns pormenores interessantes e que fazem deste projecto algo especial...



Aqui a sala estava por conta deles!
Da Esquerda para a Direita... Rui Melo, Ricardo Oliveira, Paulo Almeida!









Aqui o Rui na sua habitual boa disposição, a contar-nos uma piada daquelas "marotas" hehehehe!



Aqui um dos primeiros pormenores deste projecto...
Este é um dos controladores de nível da SUMP desenhado pelo Paulo e Rui. 
Este controlador está ligado a 2 sondas de nível e uma bomba de reposição da Tunze.
Este sistema associado ao reservatório de 30L de Agua (com tratamento PRIME), vai permitir suprir de forma automática as percas de água que são comuns neste tipo de aquário.







Outro pormenor exclusivo para o projecto.
Uma peça á medida feita em acrílico que se fixa á parede do reservatório de água da SUMP e que permite o encaminhamento do tubo de reposição para dentro da SUMP.





Aqui o Paulo está de volta da configuração e ligações do sistema de reposição automático de água.



Pormenor das duas sondas de nível e o seu suporte personalizado...







Outro dos pormenores do projecto, todas as madeiras são fixas por imans de grande força!
Alinhados por 2 apoios, este sistema permite funcionalidade e personalização. Muito boa ideia Grande Rui!



O grande Rui Melo, ao lado do seu "menino"  Papá babado!!!



Parte técnica praticamente pronta!
Faltou ali o controlador de temperatura TC10 (que já está lá colocado mas está desligado), os 2 aquecedores (que já estão colocados mas desligados).



Parte técnica finalizada e o aquário já com os painéis colocados e fechados... Um brinco!!





Os 2 amigos a quem eu agradeço a ajuda e projecto!
Ao Rui Melo, pela idealização, concepção e realização deste projecto. Ficou algo de espectacular!
Ao Paulo Almeida, pelo trabalho realizado na parte eléctrica e ajuda na montagem final do projecto em minha casa!

A ambos o meu obrigado e em especial ao Rui, pela paciência e explicações. Sem dúvida um homem que domina estas lides.

Como devem ter reparado nas fotos, ficou a falta a calha de iluminação...
A Aqua-Eden/Ramirezi, só me irá entregar a calha personalizada e feita ás especificações que solicitei, no final da semana.
A chegar também no final da semana está a bomba Vortech MP40W que comprei ao nosso colega de fórum "Cristóvão Veríssimo". Será sem dúvida uma excelente aquisição para este projecto.

Para a próxima semana chegam 4 sacos de 9kg da areia: Nature´s Ocean - Bioactive LiveSand Aragonite de cor branca e com uma volumetria de 0.5-1.7mm.
E chega também uma caixa de 22kg de Rocha Viva, Fiji Premium, que se irá juntar a mais 10kg de Rocha Morta.

Como sempre irei posteriormente actualizar este tópico com o restante processo...

Ficarei a aguardar por comentários!

Cumprimentos e um abraço a todos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 21 de Julho de 2011...

Boas Pessoal!

Chegou-me hoje a casa esta "menina"  :Smile: 



Apesar de não ser nova, parece-me uma boa escolha.
Tive que no entanto fazer algumas pequenas reparações na bomba (Colar o fio que liga ao controlador e partes onde estava raspado), dar uma limpeza e actualmente tem o "wet side" dentro de um copo grande com vinagre para retirar a coralina e cálcio acumulado.

Gostava no entanto de saber quem é actualmente o representante oficial da marca cá em PT... Isto porque pelas informações dadas pela Ecotech o representante é:

Ocean Reef Ltd.
http://www.oceanreef.pt

Mas na verdade esse link nada dá... 
Será que faliu essa empresa?

Preciso de encomendar o kit de upgrade para o EcoSmart Driver para esta bomba (no valor reduzido para os upgrades) e cá em PT nada encontro (para não variar...).
Tenho estado a tentar tratar disto com o representante espanhol: acqlife.es, mas claro que se fosse por cá seria muito melhor...

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 22 de Julho de 2011...
Boas!

Deixo aqui as primeiras fotos da calha da AquaEden/Ramirezi que me chegou hoje a casa!  :Smile: 





Espero que a calha esteja á altura da reputação criada pela AquaEden/Ramirezi.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 26 de Julho de 2011 pela manhã...
Boas!

Chegou-me hoje a casa o kit de upgrade da MP40w para a MP40W ES.
E para verem a diferença do serviço na Tugalândia e na Espanha... 

Por cá o representante (que nem site online agora tem), ainda nem me respondeu aos pedidos de esclarecimentos sobre os acessórios para a Vortech.
E o representante espanhol, já me colocou cá o dito controlador.

Assim meus amigos não vamos longe... alias esta situação é o espelho de muitas lojas de aquariofilia do pais... Temos alguns empresários, a quererem ganhar dinheiro á conta deste hobbie, mas que na verdade nada percebem disto e só estão com lojas abertas para se encherem de dinheiro. 
É triste ver este hobbie a ser tão maltratado por esse conjunto de alarves e incompetentes...

Mas passando á frente...
Aqui ficam umas fotos do kit de actualização...











Cumprimentos a todos...

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 26 de Julho de 2011 pela tarde...
Boas!

Hoje além do controlador EcoSmart, chegou-me ao final do dia parte da Areia para meter no aquário.

Tendo em conta que as coisas estão-se a alinhar, resolvi hoje dar a arrumação nos cabos e fios dentro da parte técnica...

Depois de muito trabalho de organização e andar de joelhos, a coisa está já a 98% (falta apenas meter lá dentro o controlador da Vortech e depois os 4 fios da calha!.
Depois de pensar, resolvi meter o sistema de refrigeração dentro da sump e não no aquário... Espero que consiga ali manter a temperatura de forma adequada.

Logo se verá se será necessário mais algum reforço a nível de controlo das temperaturas.

Aqui ficam as fotos da parte técnica já com a arrumação praticamente feita...











Cumprimentos a todos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

No dia 27 de Julho de 2011...
Boas!

Bem hoje foi aqui uma longa noite...

Finalmente chegou-me o resto da areia! 
No total, 4 Sacas de 9KG de Aragonite para meter aqui no Aquário...

Foi um grande filme para meter toda esta areia dentro do aquário (que já é bastante alto e mesmo com um escadote)...

Depois foi o encher, verificar se está tudo bem em termos de fugas, verificar as tubagens e claro o mais importante, verificar o equipamento...

E tenho ainda estado ali de volta daquilo, já que o sistema de reposição de água não está a funcionar, estava ali com uns problemas no escumador, que me estava a fazer uma vibração e um barulho parvo...
Já o desliguei e liguei várias vezes e parece que aquilo agora acalmou! :P

Tenho que ver como posso perceber se o UV da JEBO que comprei, está a trabalhar ou não! o mesmo não tem qualquer indicador para nós sabermos... 
Já estive também a montar a vortech e o novo controlador e sem dúvida que o EcoSmart compensa face ao antigo controlador.

Deixo-vos aqui uma foto da areia que foi usada... Tendo em conta que agora a água está toda turva ainda não tenho fotos para mostrar... á partida amanha já vos mostro o aquário já cheio de água!  :Smile: 



Cumprimentos a todos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A 11 de Agosto de 2011...
Boas Noites a todos!
Tenho andado um pouco ausente, devido a ter andado cheio de trabalho e também a ter dado apoio a um grande amigo meu que lhe faleceu um familiar muito próximo...  

Aproveito então para deixar um ponto da situação do projecto.
Ainda aguardo a chegada da bomba nova para o escumador BM NAC66c, que ficou para ser trocada na Bubbles-Shop. 
Segundo o Paulo, deverá chegar até ao final da semana.

Entretanto também tive aqui numa luta para clarear a água do aquário devido ao tipo de areia que lá coloquei (Areia fina, do tipo: banco de areia).
Foram feitas diversas TPA´s de 2 em 2 dias, com limpeza da SUMP, bombas, vidros e sei lá mais o quê...

Foram 2 semanas a lutar contra isto!  :Smile:  Mas finalmente consegui controlar a "poeira" e está agora finalmente transparente!
Foi-me entretanto oferecido (como prenda de anos) 2 pedaços de coral morto para o aquário (que já está colocado), para não ser apenas areia para olhar!  :Smile: 

Amanha vai-me chegar perto de 20kg (por acaso é um pouco mais) de rocha ex-viva do amigo Cristóvão Veríssimo, que lhe comprei do projecto dele!
Vou compor um pouco mais o aquário... Depois é colocar mais uns 5 a 10 kg de rocha viva e esperar que o ciclo se proceda (incluindo a colonização).

Tenho andado a salinar a agua para ficar então nos 1020, mas com um densímetro não me safo... vou ter que comprar um refractometro para poder ter a precisão necessária.

E para os aficionados do multimédia, tirei hoje algumas fotos do meu aquário com as luzes do moonlight da calha ligadas.
A calha foi montada ontem e apesar de alguns problemas (que vão ser em breve vistos na aquaeden), esta calha é simplesmente overkill! 
A luz é tão potente que é realmente a luz do sol das 12H sempre a bombar no aquário (vou até colocar cartolinas Pretas á frente e dos lados para não me cegar a vista!).

Em conjunto com as fotos deixo-vos um pequeno filme em Full-HD do efeito do moonlight da calha SOLSTAR na agua, areia e rochas...
Espero que gostem!

*Video: Aquario Infinity - Moonlight Test*



*FOTOS: Aquário Infinity - 11-08-2011*







Como sempre, comentários e opiniões são sempre bem vindos!

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,
Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A 14 de Agosto de 2011...
Boas!

Resolvi dar um update ao projecto.

Neste fim de semana tive que voltar a ir buscar as bombas do escumador á bubble-shop, devido ao facto de já ter colocado rocha no aquário.
Apesar de ainda estar a operar com a bomba avariada, a nova chega nesta semana que entra e será-me enviada uma nova directamente pelo correio.

Como já tinha dito, comprei na semana passada perto de 25kg de rocha morta (foi viva) do colega Veríssimo.
Depois de uma grande limpeza e lavagem nas rochas, foi composto á alguns dias o layout temporário do projecto.

A maioria é rocha reaproveitada lá do projecto do Veríssimo, sendo que tenho lá 2 "branches" que me foram oferecidos como prenda de anos.

Á pouco meti um pequeno pedaço de rocha viva com 2 pés pequenos de "xénias" para ver se elas se aguentam (e se a ciclagem já está terminada).
Vamos a ver... Foi dado pelo meu amigo Ricardo... a quem lhe agradeço.

Aqui ficam então as últimas fotos do projecto:

















Como sempre comentários e opiniões são bem vindas!
Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A dia 20 de Agosto de 2011...
Boas Noites a Todos...

Passaram-se alguns dias desde que coloquei um pedaço de rocha viva de um reef de um colega meu...
Como esperava os 2 pequenos pés de xénias não sobreviveram ao ambiente ainda com nitritos que o aquário ainda tem.

Mas o que venho hoje colocar e perguntar é o seguinte...
De á 2 dias para cá tenho estado a observar que na areia e nas rochas estão a aparecer umas manchas castanhas tipo ferrugem... 
Hoje então reparei que são bastantes já as manchas que falo.

A minha pergunta é se isto é normal e o que devo fazer perante isto?

Abaixo seguem as fotos.









Pelo aspecto, parece que tem bolhas a saírem dessas manchas...
Será que devo já ir pensando na equipe de limpeza? Ou devo aguardar?

Obrigado desde já pela ajuda.
Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A 28 de Agosto de 2011...
Boas Rapaziada!

Durante esta semana que passou houve aqui algumas alterações no projecto.
A calha que estava com um problema (estrutura meio torcida em comprimento num dos lados), teve que ir para a AquaEden para ser rectificada.
Aproveitei para falar com o Rui, para o serralheiro fazer umas palas do material e cor da estrutura para me cortar um pouco da iluminação (dispersão) e também para não me cegar a vista quando me sento na sala.

Infelizmente ainda não tenho a bomba nova para o meu escumador da Bubbles-Shop, visto que agora estão de férias e com a loja a meio gás... 
Felizmente que fui á 2 semanas lá buscar a bomba com problemas para manter o escumador a trabalhar, senão estava bem tramado...

Tal como apareceram, as Diatomácias desapareceram... As poucas que ainda ficaram foram "comidas" pela equipa de limpeza que comprei na Sexta-Feira...
Nesta sexta-feira passei na AquaHobby, onde comprei alguns Quilos de rocha viva (6kg) e também uma pequena equipa de limpeza para começar a limpar o aquário...
A equipa de limpeza é constituída por:

2x Strombus (muito engraçados)
2x Hermitas (1 patas vermelhas, outro patas castanhas)
2x Turbos

Além disso e sabendo que o meu aquário ainda está ciclar (em final de ciclo), o João foi impecável e facultou-me um pouco de coral para testar a água!
Esses corais e mais uns poucos que me foram dados por um colega amigo meu, já se encontram desde sexta-feira no aquário e a reagir muito bem!  :Smile: 

Aproveitei a rocha viva e os corais para refazer o layout do aquário... Agora está mais "limpo" e natural.
Vou optar por um layout baixo e mais minimalista com bastante espaço entre as rochas para os peixes poderem nadar.

Estou também com uma calha de 2 lâmpadas T8 (uma branca e outra azul) temporária até ter a minha calha de volta...
Mas sem demoras e bla bla bla, aqui ficam as fotos do meu aquário...
Lamento alguma falta de qualidade, mas já é tarde e não me apeteceu colocar o tripé...





Gostei muito desta rocha viva, com estas aberturas e grutas internas... Já estou a imaginar aqui um camarão ou peixe a passar pelos buracos...



Este foi o pedaço que me foi oferecido... alguém me consegue dizer qual é este coral?



Outro coral que me foi dado... Também não sei qual é o coral... Este está numa rocha que está cheia de vida!  :Smile: 



Consegui uma macro deste engraçado ser vivo! O Strombus além de me estar sempre a limpar a areia, tem um aspecto bem interessante!



Espero que tenham gostado!
Estou a ciclar á quase 1 mês, pelo que devo aguardar mais 1 ou 2 semanas até "testar" a agua com uma "Chromi".

Ficarei a aguardar pelos vossos comentários.
Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A 31 de Agosto de 2011...
Boas!

Espero que estejam a gostar do projecto!
Aproveito para deixar aqui uma pequena sessão fotográfica que fiz ao aquário.
Hoje passou por cá um amigo meu que também tem um aquário de agua salgada, e acabou-se por se fazer umas alterações no layout, para o colocar um pouco mais natural.
Espero que gostem...































Como sempre comentários e opiniões são sempre bem vindos...
Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A 5 de Setembro de 2011...

Boas Noites,
Devido a estar temporariamente sem transporte próprio, um amigo meu passou no Sábado na Bubbles-Shop para finalmente ir buscar a bomba ATMAN 3000L que tardava em não querer chegar.
Hoje (Domingo) o meu amigo passou por cá para ver o progresso do aqua e me trazer a bendita bomba...



Nesta foto tenho já a bomba com problemas na caixa da outra nova que me chegou e que já estava a operar no escumador.
Depois de a meter a funcionar, posso dizer que efectivamente ficou tudo um pouco mais silencioso (não quer dizer que é totalmente silencioso... mas melhorou).
Com as tampas de madeira colocadas o barulho já é muito baixo, o que para mim era essencial para poder estar na sala descansado.

Tendo em conta o poder de escumação deste Skimmer, ainda estou a pensar colocar o mesmo apenas a trabalhar 12 das 24horas do dia, trabalhando á noite (quando não está ninguém na sala) e estando desligado durante o dia. Ainda vou ler um pouco sobre esta possibilidade e implicações.

E porque finalmente já pude arrumar os fios que me faltavam na parte técnica e porque no meu tópico anterior andei a falar do material que montei e que está em uso.
Resolvi mostrar a actual área técnica do aquário e alguns detalhes interessantes que coloquei posteriormente...

Todas as fotos foram tiradas sem luz na sala e sem flash.
A luz que iluminou toda a área técnica foi a calha de leds instalada no topo da estrutura.



Uma panorâmica geral de toda a área técnica.

Para ficarem com uma melhor ideia do projecto em "movimento" deixo-vos também um pequeno filme em FullHD:

*Aquário Infinity: Área Técnica (Ver em HD)*



*Vamos então ver algumas fotos!*



Aqui nesta imagem vemos uma das calhas de energia, onde se encontra ligado:

- 2 fichas do escumador
- Ficha da calha de leds da iluminação da parte técnica
- Temporizador para uma bomba de circulação de água na sump

Ficou a faltar uma ficha onde está ligada a ventoinha do canto que montei recentemente e que serve para extrair e obrigar o ar a circular dentro da sump.
Essa ventoinha tenta retirar um pouco da condensação que existe neste ambiente húmido.
Vê-se também o UV 13Watts da Jebo. 



Temos então aqui o escumador: Bubble-Magus NAC-66c!
Este bicho ocupa-me a maior parte da sump e é o rei e senhor dela... Tudo o resto gira á sua volta!
O copo tinha acabado de ser limpo e lavado!  :Smile: 



O aquecimento deste aquário é garantido por 2 aquecedores "Evolution" de 150watts cada, garantindo um total de 300watts de calor caso seja necessário.
Estes aquecedores estão programados pelo controlador de temperatura "TC-10".



Temos aqui as 2 bóias do sistema de reposição de água doce. Estas bóias trabalham para garantir o nível sempre certo da sump (evitando os desacertos no escumador).
Tem 2 bóias... 1 de controlo da reposição e uma segunda de segurança caso a primeira fique presa ou se avarie.



Nesta imagem, vemos as sondas de perfil. Vemos também a minha bomba de retorno (EDEN 2800L/H), uma excelente bomba e que é bastante silenciosa para a sua potência.
Vemos também o reservatório de agua doce integrado na SUMP e a bomba de reposição tunze lá dentro!



Ora bem, temos aqui um dos sistemas que estou a usar para arrefecimento.
Tinha comprado um sistema de 6 ventoinhas da JEBO que se encontrava naquela localização... 
Infelizmente a distancia da água e a zona muito húmida fez com que as ventoinhas ficassem cheias de sal e queimassem literalmente (alias dei com aquilo a cheirar a queimado! :|
Assim sendo resolvi avançar com um sistema "Do Your Self" para aquela zona... 
Arranjei uma estrutura em aço (infelizmente não é inox, mas terei que arranjar no futuro uma solução), e foram colocadas duas ventoinhas de computador de 80mm. (como se pode ver nessa imagem).
Actualmente só está uma a trabalhar, visto que ainda não tenho a ficha em "Y" para ligar as duas, mas conto já ter isso esta Segunda-Feira e colocar ambas a rodar.

A movimentação de água é excelente com estas ventoinhas e com um barulho bem menor que as JEBO.
Depois essas ventoinhas são complementadas com mais duas ventoinhas de 120mm de computador que estão colocadas no topo do aquário e que servem para retirar o calor da calha de cima da água (além de promover a troca gasosa).
É provável que no futuro venha a substituir isto tudo, por um chiller, no entanto ainda não sei se vou precisar a tempo inteiro de arrefecimento, se apenas durante 3 meses (os de verão).



Nesta imagem, vemos a segunda metade da área técnica, com as 2 calhas de energia e alguns equipamentos ligados.
Temos aqui uma calha de energia tradicional com protecção e depois uma calha programável por computador (VIA USB).

Essa calha cinzenta é a calha para onde vão ir as 4 fichas de energia da calha de iluminação (que está actualmente a ser melhorada na AquaEden/Ramirezi).
Uma calha extremamente útil e que permite facilmente programar as fichas pelo pc e definir as vezes que liga e desliga.
Tem memória para a falta de energia, sendo que bastará ligar ao pc e fazer a sincronização das horas para a calha.
Tenho também ai um temporizador digital com bateria para o UV e bomba de UV.



Tenho aqui então o controlador de temperatura Forttex TC-10, que é um excelente controlador e que permite ligar 2 fichas para aquecimento e 2 fichas para arrefecimento.
No meu caso tenho todas as fichas ocupadas. A sonda da temperatura está colocada dentro da coluna seca para uma melhor verificação real da temperatura da água do aquário.

Ao seu lado tenho a minha UPS PHASAK de 800Va´s (480watts). Nesta UPS tenho ligado apenas a bomba de retorno e a bomba Vortech de Circulação.
Já fiz testes e a UPS aguenta a circulação de ambas as bombas por 3 Horas aproximadamente, pelo que para mim é uma mais valia para o caso de faltar a luz.



Aqui estão mais 2 equipamentos importantes!
O controlador do sistema de reposição de água doce, desenhado pelo Paulo Almeida e Rui Melo.
Penso que tirando o protótipo que estava em teste no aquário deles do atelier de trabalho, o meu foi o primeiro de produção.
Excelente em funcionamento e eficaz a manter os níveis certos.

Depois temos claro o Controlador EcoSmart da minha Vortech MP40W. 
Aqui nada a dizer, para mim é a melhor bomba de circulação do momento. Tenho-a sempre no modo "reef crest" com corrente variável.



De lado do móvel, numa das portas coloquei o que eu chamo do "frigorífico"  :Smile: 
Uma prateleira de casa de banho toda em plástico, para poder colocar alguns produtos e a comida dos peixes!

Muito útil para colocar as coisas e de fácil acesso. Encontra-se na zona "quente e seca" da área técnica para não se estragarem os produtos nem a comida ganhar humidade.
Já tenho ali uma boa colecção de produtos (tendo mais uns quantos numa outra divisão da casa). Tenho optado por produtos da Seachem (PRIME e STABILITY) e agora recentemente os da Microbe-LIFT que para já nada tenho a apontar.
Para comida, para já OCEAN NUTRITION que já usava no meu aquário de agua doce e que pelos vistos tb é muito bom para salgados.



Espero que tenham gostado desta visita guiada á parte técnica do meu projecto.
O ciclo está a terminar pelo que conto dentro de 2 semanas colocar o meu primeiro peixe no aquário.

Como sempre ficarei a aguardar pelos vossos comentários ao projecto, fotos e vídeo!

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,
Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

A 10 de Setembro de 2011...
Boas a Todos!

Esta Quinta-Feira que passou, resolvi passar pela Bubbles-Shop para visitar o amigo Paulo e a sua bela loja!

Tendo já o ciclo concluído (zero nitritos e quase nada de nitratos), resolvi comprar algumas coisitas!
Comprei finalmente um filter bag para meter no meu sistema (estava a sujar um pouco a sump), a epoxy para poder colar os corais á rocha e alguns vivos.

Entre eles alguns corais e os meus primeiros residentes!  :Smile: 
2 Amphiprion ocellaris (Vulgo Peixe Palhaço)

Chamei-os carinhosamente de "Tico" e "Teco".
E para assinalar esta introdução fiz um pequeno filme a apresentar o aquário nesta actual fase.
Espero que gostem! Vejam em *HD*  :Smile: 



Ficarei como de costume a aguardar pelos vossos comentários e opiniões.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Presentemente...

Boas caros amigos do Reef Forum!
Desde já agradeço o tempo e a paciência que devem ter tido se já chegaram até este post!

Resolvi colocar aqui o meu projecto, visto que seria o local mais apropriado (um fórum apenas para reef´s!)  :Smile: 

Tive aqui algumas dificuldades com a composição e disposição do fórum que me metia os posts mais recentes logo na página 1 e não na última página mas essa situação já foi ultrapassada!

Actualmente estava com algumas algas castanhas nas pedras no entanto, os turbos são fenomenais!
Já me limparam praticamente toda a alga castanha, os strombus estão sempre a limpar-me o areão e os ermitas andam também pelas pedras em limpeza.
Para já todos estão a fazer as suas funções.

Devo no entanto meter mais 1 turbo e 1 eremita para completar o lote de limpeza.
Também já tenho 2 algueiros (Naso Elegans e o Hepatus), pelo que a coisa está undercontrol para já!
Tenho também mais alguns corais que adquiri e que estão a adaptar-se bem.

Espero que gostem do que viram até agora!
Em breve volto a actualizar este tópico com mais algumas fotos e um filmezito!

Cumprimentos a todos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Olá Paulo

Como já disse no outro forum continua com esse bom trabalho  :Wink:

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Como já disse no outro fórum continua com esse bom trabalho


Boas Amigo Luís!
Obrigado novamente pelos teus votos.

Tendo em conta que este projecto, faz mais sentido neste fórum, é provável que vá o actualizar mais vezes por estas bandas!  :Smile: 

Obrigado e um abraço,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

Também concordo contigo! Se quiseres dá uma olhada no meu tópico iniciado hoje também!

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Também concordo contigo! Se quiseres dá uma olhada no meu tópico iniciado hoje também!


Boas!
Podes-me indicar o link, ou em que local do fórum está para dar uma vista de olhos?

Obrigado e um abraço,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Luis Corte-Real

cá está: http://www.reefforum.net/f289/100-55...al-reef-22576/

----------


## PauloEduardo

> cá está: http://www.reefforum.net/f289/100-55...al-reef-22576/


Boas Luís!
Já estive a ver o teu projecto (e até já lá comentei!).
Esse projecto tem pernas para andar!

Força nisso!

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

> A dia 22 de Julho de 2011...
> Boas!
> 
> Deixo aqui as primeiras fotos da calha da AquaEden/Ramirezi que me chegou hoje a casa! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas!
Depois de ter verificado alguns problemas na calha que mandei fazer á AquaEden/Ramirezi...

- Estrutura meio torcida em comprimento
- Acabamentos dos encaixes dos leds que se viam os fios e a cola usada
- Leds Moonlight demasiado fortes

A calha teve que voltar á loja para ser rectificada.
Aproveitei a ida á loja para pedir que a serralharia que fez a estrutura, me fizesse umas palas também em alumínio e lacadas a preto para meter em toda a volta da calha (excepto atrás).
Assim evitei de meter uma Sanca que pessoalmente não gosto nem acho prático.

Ao fim de algumas semanas, finalmente hoje recebo a mensagem do Rui a indicar que a calha está pronta!

Conto amanha ir lá para ir buscar a calha.
Tenho andado com uma calha de um colega meu (2 lâmpadas T8 de 120cm), que me têm safado, no entanto os corais esses ainda não foram ao solário que é a iluminação de 6 T5 de 54watts!  :Smile: 

Amanha quando montar a calha no sitio, irei actualizar o tópico com novas fotos dos corais e dos residentes!  :Smile: 

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Pessoal!

Finalmente no dia que passou fui buscar a minha calha á AquaEden/Ramirezi!
Tinha mandado fazer uma "sanca" no mesmo material da calha para poder estar com a calha ligada na sala e não levar com a luz directa nos olhos!
Foram também corrigidos alguns dos problemas detectados.

Já se passaram alguns dias desde que coloquei corais novos e também alguns habitantes novos, pelo que estava a aguardar pela calha para poder fazer um update do projecto.
Além de uma sessão fotográfica que fiz, com iluminação normal e depois com apenas as luzes azuis, foram feitos também 2 filmes em HD. 

Um do update actual do Reef e outro da iluminação Moonlight que mandei instalar na calha. Espero que vejam os filmes e depois comentem.

Em termos mais técnicos, esta semana que passou comecei a colocar 1x por semana na dose mínima (5ml) elementos traço para os corais.
Nomeadamente:

- Iodo e Bromo
- Magnésio
- Cálcio
- Estrôncio

Tudo produtos da Microbe-Lift que já uso á algum tempo com sucesso.

Também comecei a dar alguma comida para os corais:

- PhytoPlancton A e B (Diferentes Microns)
- ZooPlancton

Também produtos da Microbe-Lift
Os corais têm estado a responder bastante bem e espero que agora com a calha finalmente colocada (tinha uma calha mais fraca colocada de empréstimo), eles comecem a desenvolverem-se!

Comecei também a fazer filtragem UV durante a noite (das 0:00 ás 07:00) e a água tem realmente ficado muito clara.
Coloquei também um filterbag (teve que acabar de ser) da TMC de 200 Microns, tive que espalmar um pouco o rebordo já que o meu quebra-bolhas é um pouco estreito.
Passei a não ter o escumador ligado 24 horas por dia, sendo que agora apenas trabalha das 03:00 ás 17:00, ficando desligado as restantes horas.
Com esta alteração pretendo 2 coisas:

1) Reduzir o barulho no horário em que eu e a minha mulher estamos na sala.
2) Reduzir um pouco o consumo das bombas do escumador e ver se algumas horas todos os dias fará alguma diferença na conta da luz.

E agora sem mais demoras aqui ficam os filmes e as fotos do meu projecto!

*Aquário "Infinity Reef": Update 22-09-2011 (Ver em HD)*



*Aquário "Infinity Reef": MoonLight 22-09-2011 (Ver em HD)*



*Aqui ficam as fotos do projecto:*





















Agora deixo-vos as fotos com apenas as luzes azuis ligadas (realçando a bioluminescência dos corais):















Em breve vou colocar aqui fotos da parte técnica já terminada e com os cabos organizados!
Como sempre todos os comentários, opiniões ou dicas são bem vindas!

Ficarei a aguardar pelos mesmos!
Cumprimentos a todos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

cada vez melho Paulo, parabens. Em relação ao novo ser é as vantagens dos salgados é tipo kinder supresa umas boas e outras menos boas, teve sorte :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Tardes,
> Entretanto á procura de informações sobre este molusculo pela internet, já descobri o que é!
> 
> - Chitton (Acanthopleura granulata)
> 
> http://reefguide.org/chiton.html
> 
> Descobri pouca informação sobre o mesmo, mas o que eu descobri é...
> _
> ...



 :Olá:  Paulo

Sim è um "Chiton"...è reefsafe e uma mais valia para qualquer sistema...muitos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

Agora temos luz e uma economização na conta de luz enorme não ?!

Belo aquário  :Palmas: 

Cumprimentos,
Rodolfo Rodrigues

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Boas Paulo,
> 
> Acho que nunca tinha visto um bichinho desses... provavelmente é reefsafe então uma mais-valia na variedade de vivos para a equipa de limpeza do aquário 
> 
> O companheiro Jorge Neves acho que tem um bichinho no reef dele com formato relativamente parecido (não sei se da mesma família de espécie)...





> Paulo
> 
> Sim è um "Chiton"...è reefsafe e uma mais valia para qualquer sistema...muitos.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Noites Caro Artur e Jorge Neves!
Sim é um Chiton, só não sei qual será a vairante específica!
Pelos vistos até foi uma sorte o ter! Deve ter vindo pequeno para aqui e ter crescido por cá...

Para ambos deixo-vos uma nova foto da mesma, já tirada hoje em condições!



Aqui a Chiton escondida da luz entre as rochas! Não se mexe muito, pelo que já se encontra ali desde ontem á noite...
Espero que gostem!  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Agora temos luz e uma economização na conta de luz enorme não ?!
> 
> Belo aquário 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Rodolfo Rodrigues


Boas Noites Caro Rodolfo!
Assim o espero!

Apesar de ser 50W por calha (são 3), os leds não estão a operar á potencia máxima, pelo que deverá andar á volta dos 30W por calha, portanto á volta dos 90W de potencia total para a iluminação.
No entanto e como vais ver no update que daqui a pouco vou colocar, a iluminação é bastante potente e permite ter apenas com 3 calhas o suficiente para o tipo de corais que eu uso...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Noites,
Depois de alguma optimização do meu sistema de iluminação, arrumação de cabos e afins, tenho finalmente tudo como eu quero!

Terminei também a introdução de vivos no meu aquário, não estando á espera de colocar mais nenhum peixe no mesmo.
Foram introduzidos ontem os últimos peixes que estavam para entrar! A partir de agora vai ser os deixar crescer, deixar os corais crescerem e espalharem-se pelas rochas...
Possivelmente devo colocar mais alguns corais moles ou LPS no layout e tá feito!

Depois é manter tudo em velocidade de cruzeiro!
Visto que já tinha prometido, fiz durante o dia de hoje um pequeno filme a dar a apresentar o aquário na sua presente forma e também um olhar sobre o sistema de iluminação por LEDS que escolhi e também o seu efeito no aquário.
Também fiquei insatisfeito com a qualidade das fotos que meti anteriormente e que ficaram um pouco aquém daquilo que eu pretendo para apresentar o projecto.

Portanto hoje e já com os novos peixes, resolvi tirar novas fotos, estas sim já como deve de ser!
Espero que gostem do que vão ver e como sempre, ficarei a aguardar por comentários, questões, etc...

Aqui fica o vídeo:




Aqui ficam as fotos:





















E aqui fica a última com destaque para a minha Salária!  :Smile: 



Obrigado e um abraço a todos!

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Espétaculo, parabéns!  :Olá:

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Pessoal!

Venho aqui pedir uma ajuda e uma opinião...
Reparei ontem que parte da minha catalaphylia, se descolou de dentro da ancora onde se encontra... Ficando fora do sítio e caida na areia (a parte que se descolou...).
Visto que nunca me tinha acontecido nada disso antes, com uma pinça plástiva voltei a tentar encaixala dentro daquela ancora que ela tem...
Mas não sei se ela se vai agarrar...  Será que se está a tentar reproduzir ou algo? Ela tem 3 bocas...

Aqui ficam 2 fotos para terem uma ideia:





Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.
Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

A Catalaphyllia é um coral de águas ricas em nutrientes e fracas correntes, por isso se estiver sujeita a corrente de água, como por exemplo a exercida por uma bomba de movimento, pode acontecer essa situação em que os tecidos são sujeitos a desgaste por acção do impacto da corrente de água. No entanto, pelas fotos não parece ser o caso e plano de posicionamento da peça pare ser o correcto, ou seja, horizontal esqueleto assente no substrato, seja como for um vídeo poderá ajudar a melhor determinar a situação do coral. 
Poderá será uma situação de desgaste e trauma provocada por parâmetros de água, ou seja, trauma por efeito ambiente que resulta em "Polyp bail out", ou seja, Ejecção de Pólipos que pode ser resultado de descalcificação:  

http://www.int-res.com/articles/meps/10/m010p057.pdf

http://www.reefs.org/library/article/e_borneman3.html

Pode também ser uma forma de reprodução. http://www.tidalgardens.com/pages/tu...uaculture.html

Mesmo que os parâmetros de água estejam bons, pode ter havido um momento na sequência por exemplo de uma troca de água ou colocação de algum aditivo, que possa ter gerado um pico de desgaste e trauma.

Sugiro que faças uma pesquisa num ou vários motores de busca com os termos "Polyp Bail Out" e poderás encontrar muitas fontes de informação que te possam ajudar. Relembro e saliento que estes corais gostam de águas ricas em nutrientes e quase paradas. É importante que o tecido solto possa repousar sobre o esqueleto sem ser perturbado para a eventualidade de ser um acto de reprodução e ter assim alguma possibilidade de se voltar a fixar.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Estive a ver este video 



> 


colocado no post nº 281 e o que vi assim de menos bom, foi a actividade do Amphiprion clarckii que parece gostar da Catalaphyllia como se fosse uma anémona o que a ser assim pode induzir uma situação de desgaste e trauma no coral.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> A Catalaphyllia é um coral de águas ricas em nutrientes e fracas correntes, por isso se estiver sujeita a corrente de água, como por exemplo a exercida por uma bomba de movimento, pode acontecer essa situação em que os tecidos são sujeitos a desgaste por acção do impacto da corrente de água. No entanto, pelas fotos não parece ser o caso e plano de posicionamento da peça pare ser o correcto, ou seja, horizontal esqueleto assente no substrato, seja como for um vídeo poderá ajudar a melhor determinar a situação do coral. 
> Poderá será uma situação de desgaste e trauma provocada por parâmetros de água, ou seja, trauma por efeito ambiente que resulta em "Polyp bail out", ou seja, Ejecção de Pólipos que pode ser resultado de descalcificação:  
> 
> http://www.int-res.com/articles/meps/10/m010p057.pdf
> 
> http://www.reefs.org/library/article/e_borneman3.html
> 
> Pode também ser uma forma de reprodução. http://www.tidalgardens.com/pages/tu...uaculture.html
> 
> ...


Boas Noites caro Pedro Ferreira,
Efectivamente poderá ser mesmo um polyp bailout, visto que o coral parece estar-se a descolar totalmente da "ancora" e a mudar-se para debaixo das rochas (nem sabia tal ser possível nestes lps).
Estranhamente não foi feito nada na água, nem a corrente é muita naquela zona, o coral á bastante tempo que se encontra ali e nunca se tinha "queixado".

Poderá ser da acção dos palhaços no coral? Possível... Eles realmente esfregam-se bastante no coral... Mas pensei que fosse algo benigno...
Como pedido aqui segue o filme do coral que fiz mesmo agora á pouco....




Tenho um feeling que amanha já não devo ter a catalaphylia na sua ancora... Resta saber depois o que fazer...
Obrigado e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Noites caro Pedro Ferreira,
> Efectivamente poderá ser mesmo um polyp bailout, visto que o coral parece estar-se a descolar totalmente da "ancora" e a mudar-se para debaixo das rochas (nem sabia tal ser possível nestes lps).
> Estranhamente não foi feito nada na água, nem a corrente é muita naquela zona, o coral á bastante tempo que se encontra ali e nunca se tinha "queixado".
> 
> Poderá ser da acção dos palhaços no coral? Possível... Eles realmente esfregam-se bastante no coral... Mas pensei que fosse algo benigno...
> Como pedido aqui segue o filme do coral que fiz mesmo agora á pouco....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O coral parece estar bem, tem bom aspecto e nem fechou ao ser tocado, portanto se sair desse sitio então que fique num sitio muito tranquilo onde se possa instalar sem ser incomodado pela corrente e mesmo pelos peixes e talvez se fixe e fique bem ... aguardemos e que corra pelo melhor.

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Noites Camaradas de Hobbie!

Ora bem, venho-vos deixar aqui um update sobre o aquário...
Ora a catalaphylia parece que está efectivamente a reproduzir-se (ou pelo menos a dividir-se em 2), uma parte encontra-se ainda no seu esqueleto/ancora, enquanto que a outra metade, anda por debaixo das rochas (possivelmente á procura de lugar para se fixar).
Visto que pouco ou nada sabia sobre os hábitos reprodutivos destes LPS, para mim é algo fascinante e intrigante, o que vai acontecer a seguir...
Segundo o que eu estive a ler, supostamente a parte mole começa a crescer novo esqueleto... Será? Não faço ideia... Vamos a ver...

Tenho a dizer que penso que a minha Salária que era tão linda, deve ter morrido... Só a vi no primeiro e segundo dia que a meti por cá... depois nunca mais a vi... pensei que andasse na parte de trás do aquário ou nas grutas ao pé da areia... Mas os dias foram-se passando e nada da salária... Visto que a minha equipa de limpeza é super eficiente, se morreu foi concerteza já comida e digerida e tudo mais...
Foi pena pois adoro o comportamento das salárias!... Vou deixar passar mais uma temporada e logo meto outra por cá...

Em relação á iluminação, estou super-satisfeito com a compra que fiz! E apesar de estar bastante bem servido com 3 calhas, vou meter em breve mais uma azul, para dar ainda mais tonalidade azul á iluminação na água.
O Baltasar, teve a gentileza de me trazer uma calha azul de teste para aqui ver, e gostei do efeito extra que faz no aquário!

Em relação ao Chelmon, foi uma luta terrível desde o inicio para descobrir o que dar ao pobre do bicho, mas depois de diversas tentativas e técnicas, lá descobri que ele comia mexilhão na casca!
Comprei mexilhão fresco que limpava e congelava... E o mesmo lá ia timidamente comer aquilo e debicando quando podia, pois a concorrência do zebrassomas, flavecens e do ciganus, era complicado...
Pensei então... Se ele gosta é do mexilhão, porque não comprar miolo de mexilhão congelado e depois descongelar um e meter numa das molas das algas...
Hoje fiz o teste, meti um miolo de mexilhão na mola e esperei para ver...
Chelmon e companhia, lá andaram de volta daquilo a sondar e a ver o que era, e passado um pouco o chelmon atirou-se aquilo... Bem... ele não parava de devorar o miolo! Até desviava os outros para lá ir dar outra trincada...
Estou muito feliz por conseguido, que o peixe ganhasse confiança comigo (pois agora até anda entre os meus dedos...) e que começasse a comer... Tive muitas vezes a pensar para mim que o peixe não ia se safar... mas vá lá...

E com o tópico de comida... venho aqui falar de uma comida que comprei para testar...
Com os meus peixes a crescer e a comer cada vez mais, tive que pensar como iria fazer para conseguir dar conta, quer das dietas, quer da quantidade de comida necessária...
Tenho já testado algumas marcas que gosto... (NLS, Omega One e IKARI), pensei em dar uma oportunidade á Aqualight alemã....
Assim mandei vir um conjunto de 3 comidas que vou misturar num copo á parte e que na quantidade que veio já deverá dar para alimentar o regimento!  :Smile: 

Aqui deixo 2 fotos para verificarem o tamanho das embalagens!  :Smile: 





Estas comidas, complementam as seguintes:

- Granulado afundante da Ikari/NLS
- Comida congelada (Spirulina e Artemia) Gamma da TMC
- Mexilhão e Miolo de Camarão Congelados
- Algas Vermelhas da Omega One

Cumprimentos a todos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Saudações a todos!
Depois de mais alguns dias sem dar noticias, deixo-vos aqui mais um update deste meu projecto...
A andar a passos largos para fazer 1 ano de funcionamento!

Em termos de updates em relação ao update anterior, informo que a minha catalaphylia, acabou por se descolar totalmente da sua ancora, tendo mandado fora a mesma...
O LPS passou temporariamente a apenas coral mole, sendo que o deixei andar pelo banco de areia até ela encontrar algum sítio que queira ficar...
E penso que isso já aconteceu, pois tenho estado algum tempo num sitio e dá-me a ideia que por baixo, já está a fazer ali um novo corpo calcificado...

Adquirir mais alguns discosomas de várias cores (Roxos, Superman (vermelhos com pintas azuis) e uns vermelhos vivos)...
Foi-me oferecido mais alguns corais, no entanto para já só se safaram as palitoas verde eléctrico...
Em termos de iluminação coloquei mais uma calha de LED´s Azul, para complementar a que já tinha... 
Não estava a gostar da cor muito "branca" que o aquário tinha, sendo que agora ficou mais azulada e agradável (até puxa mais pelas cores dos corais e alguns peixes)...
Fiz também algumas alterações nos produtos que estou a meter, tendo trocado as 4 embalagens de elementos traços que eu usava da Microbe-Lift...
Para a nova formulação "All-in-One" que eles têm que é mais eficiente e mais certa em termos de dosagens!

Passei também a usar a combinação "Skim Stop com Omega3 + Salifert Coral Food". O primeiro produto para a escumação por algumas horas, permitindo que o segundo circule pela água e chegue a todos os corais.
Em termos de comida, as minhas biopellets tem tido um trabalho forçado... Visto que com o crescimento dos peixes mais comida é colocada no aquário...
Estou agora a utilizar a comida dos baldes, sendo que misturei as 3 variedades num só frasco e todos comem uma mistura com artémia e spirulina, que é de vez em quando embebida em alho líquido que extraio de umas ampolas de gelatina.

Os peixes estão a adorar a nova combinação e comem que nem uns alarves...
Complemento isto com Ikari granulado pequeno, que é também devorado!  :Smile: 
Estas 2 comidas, são dadas 2x por dia...
Para finalizar no final do dia descongelo um miolo de mexilhão e coloco-o numa mola para o chelmon comer... Escusado será dizer que não é só ele que come... Quase toda a "manada" se atira ao mexilhão!!  :Smile: 

Tenho tido alguns peixes com criptocarion, no entanto vai e volta, sendo que o mesmo não está a conseguir-se implementar no sistema...
Já tive pintas no hepatus, zebrassoma e no japonicus, sendo que em nenhum destes evoluiu mais do que alguns dias...
Nenhum peixe perdeu o apetite ou deixou de fazer a sua vida...
Estou a pensar comprar para ter aqui mais um wrasse...
Em especial o: Labroides dimidiatus
- http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...309&pcatid=309

Visto já começar a ter uma população com alguma dimensão, sempre ajudará na "desparatização" dos peixes...
Depois devo complementar com o mesmo que dou ao chelmon... Logo se vê...
Não me alongando mais...
Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos e um pequeno filme que realizei do meu aquário!  :Smile: 







Aqui fica o filme:




Espero que gostem e comentem!

Cumprimentos a todos...

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Cada vez melhor, mas nada como ver ao vivo mesmo pois é um dos aquários que gosto bastante devido a calma e tranquilidade que transmite com a sua bela selecção de peixes que nadam a vontade num layout bastante natural com excelentes cores.

Paulo se os GSP não começarem a abrir diz coisas que na próxima visita arranja-se mais qualquer coisa eheheh...  :Olá: 

Vai colocando fotos da evolução das coisas.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Cada vez melhor, mas nada como ver ao vivo mesmo pois é um dos aquários que gosto bastante devido a calma e tranquilidade que transmite com a sua bela selecção de peixes que nadam a vontade num layout bastante natural com excelentes cores.
> 
> Paulo se os GSP não começarem a abrir diz coisas que na próxima visita arranja-se mais qualquer coisa eheheh... 
> 
> Vai colocando fotos da evolução das coisas.


Boas Baltasar!
Obrigado pelo teu comentário!
Olha aqueles que me deste morreu tudo, menos as palitoas... :S
Terás que me dar novamente um pé daquilo para meter aqui...

Aproveito para perguntar aqui o seguinte:
Devido ao facto de ter detectado problemas estruturais na minha sump estou a acumular porcaria na mesma....
Vou querer refazer a minha SUMP, para corrigir o espaço para os filterbags (que é demasiado curta) e separar o depósito da sump (para o poder retirar quando precisar para o limpar)...

Gostava de saber se alguém ou alguma loja está interessado em me fazer uma nova sump e um depósito (e claro me entregarem em casa).
Além disso precisava de refazer a tubagem de descarga, para que a mesma passasse a ter tubagem flexivel em vez de rígida, e também ter ali um "Y", para ir para 2 filtros em vez de um como está agora...

Vai-me permitir ter maior autonomia antes de entupir os filtros...

Sou de Sintra, portanto se alguém quiser se candidatar aos trabalhos por favor digam-me.
Preciso de resolver esta questão com a maior brevidade possível, pois em breve vou ter aqui obras em casa...

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Noites,

Depois de algum tempo sem dar noticias, deixo-vos aqui um pequeno update da minha situação...
Infelizmente num curto espaço de tempo, perdi 2 peixinhos que gostava muito...

Um em especial, já que estava comigo desde início... o Hepatus...
Por algum motivo o hepatus (que nem nunca vai para ali), entrou para dentro da coluna seca do aquário, e foi parar durante a noite dentro do filterbag...
Visto que tenho o dito problema na sump, o pobre do bicho ficou ali a stressar num espaço minúsculo e cheio de agitação, por sei lá quantas horas...
Quando as luzes se ligaram ás 14:00 e fui para dar de comer a eles é que dou por falta do hepatus... ainda procurei nas rochas e tal, mas nada... para depois o encontrar já sem vida no filterbag...
Era um peixe de elevada estima e que me deixou bastante em baixo nesse dia... Já tinha um bom tamanho e peso.... Pelo que tenho a certeza que se tivesse a SUMP como eu queria o bicho não teria morrido...

Para juntar a essa perda, á coisa de dois dias dou com o meu sixline wrasse caido e já seco na parte de trás do aquário... Pelos vistos saltou e ninguém se apercebeu...
Um peixe que eu gostava tb pelo seu comportamento e beleza...

Para juntar a isso, tentei contactar quem me fez o aquário sem grande sucesso, tentei depois contactar a vidromoldura por email, para solicitar um orçamento mas até á data deste meu post zero resposta...
No site da vidromoldura não indica que estejam fechados para férias ou algo... tentei na página do facebook deixando lá mensagem, mas também não obtive qualquer resposta...
(Edit note... Fui agora ao meu facebook e vi que afinal responderam-me á 12 horas da vidromoldura... e afinal estavam mesmo de férias, para mandar um email para eles (mas eu já tinha enviado um email para eles...)... Fica aqui a correcção dos factos).

Valeu-me uma pessoa, que eu tenho uma elevada estima e gratidão, que é o Pedro Lena, que me tem auxiliado no que pode, apesar de estar a centenas de quilómetros de mim....
Além de ter um excelente projecto, que é a Coral Mais, é também uma pessoa 5 estrelas.

Através de algumas trocas de impressões, lá me conseguiu orientar a questão do tubo flexível e novas tubagens para trocar as minhas que estavam a perder água por todas as uniões...
E também me deu alguns contactos para tentar empresas alternativas para mandar fazer uma nova sump e reservatório.

Recebi hoje as coisas que tinha pedido ao Pedro, e o resultado foi este!









Até que a sump não seja alterada, tenho que agora meter o filterbag ao lado do escumador, já que é impossível o meter no espaço actual para o tubo de descarga (sem que o filterbag entupa passado 2 dias).
Através do Pedro, contactei algumas empresas que fazem aquários, e recebi diversas respostas... até recebi uma resposta de uma loja do Porto, dizendo-me que o trabalho que eu pedi era complexo e que seria necessário ir lá pessoalmente, mas como tal não era possível, era preferível mandar fazer isso a uma empresa na zona...

E por feliz coincidência, de todos os contactos, o mais expedito foi mesmo aqui de uma empresa da zona a GAD!
Foi uma empresa que abordou de forma interessada o meu problema e as especificações algo estranhas para as dimensões da sump.
Quero agradecer a atenção do Sr. Ricardo Almeida, que teve sempre impecável nos diversos emails que se trocou...
E depois de tudo o que eu vi em termos de empresas, parece que vou mesmo para a GAD.

Expliquei que não tinha transporte para ir buscar a sump e o reservatório (ando de moto), no entanto a GAD já se disponibilizou em ver cá me trazer as coisas, visto estar fisicamente perto da fábrica deles.
Para já e sem ser cliente efectivo deles já dou nota positiva á GAD pela atenção ao cliente...
Estou a acertar os últimos pormenores, para mandar fazer uma nova SUMP e um repositor que me permita retirar e lavar quando necessitar....

Comentários e opiniões são sempre bem vindas!

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Tardes a todos!

Apesar de ter indicado que a nova sump chegava a dia 12, como pedi mais algumas modificações, a mesma atrasou, sendo que só ontem conclui o árduo trabalho de parar tudo, trocar as sumps, limpar equipamento e reiniciar tudo com uma bela TPA de 60 Litros (primeira em 9 meses).
Como havia dito, esta é a segunda e última fase dos melhoramentos que eu necessitava na parte técnica, devido a ter detectado problemas estruturais no meu projecto.
Com as tubagens recuperadas e uma mangueira flexivel para orientar o fluxo de descarga e facilitar nas trocas e limpezas do filterbag, só fica a faltar uma tampa para cobrir a coluna seca. Tal vai ser necessário, já que este aquário nem tem um tubo de descarga de segurança (mais outra falha do projecto).
Assim sendo só tampando o topo da coluna seca com uma tampa de acrílico ou vidro, poderei ter a garantia que nenhum peixe grande passa para lá e me entope a saída da descarga de água.
Esta situação já foi falada á GAD, que me irá criar á medida uma tampa para lá.
Falando da desmontagem da parte técnica, aproveite o facto para limpar todo o equipamento e bombas que lá estavam... foi um trabalho bem complicado e que me deixou com bastantes dores nas costas... No entanto tudo ficou limpo e em estado de novo da loja.
Tive no entanto uma baixa... Ao ir para limpar o meu sistema de uv, deparo-me com imensos bloco de sal fundidos como uma rocha dentro do uv... Alias eles estavam de tal forma compactados, que a pressão estalou o vidro de quartzo, tendo entrado água para a zona da lampada.
A mesma também apresentava sinais de problemas e os contactos já se encontravam corroidos...

Resultado... todo o conjunto UV teve que ir para o lixo... Vou agora exprimentar durante uma temporada andar sem o UV para ver como é que o sistema reage.
A sump, foi um belo trabalho realizado pela GAD, que conta com algumas funcionalidades que eu pedi para serem colocadas na sump.
Assim sendo a SUMP permite o encaixe perfeito dos Filterbags da TMC, sendo que o suporte é feito em vidro cortado á medida, e desliza sobre o apoio, permitindo ajustar a posição do saco.
Está preparada no futuro, para levar um suporte duplo em vidro para 2 filtros da TMC em simultâneo caso eu pretenda.
Depois é possível colocar no fundo uma esponja de absorção de detritos que possam passar pelo filtro. Ficam retidos na esponja e a mesma é lavada assim que estiver cheia.

O transbordo da água para a segunda divisão é feito através uma saida criada pela GAD a meio do vidro, sendo que foi ai colocado um suporte para as massas filtrantes (carvão neste caso), e onde toda a água passa... Assim a água é obrigada a passar pelos sacos, que não estão comprimidos e ficam a ocupar toda a área do suporte.
A sump é feita em vidro extra-claro com silicone transparente e nota-se claramente o cuidado nos acabamentos e detalhes que a GAD aplica aos seus trabalhos!
O depósito como pedido é em separado do sump e um pouco mais baixo que a mesma, para que eu possa não ter problemas com o facto da água do repositor saia por gravidade.
No geral fiquei bastante satisfeito com a qualidade do trabalho da GAD. Perceberam exactamente o que eu pretenda e como realizar.
Com todas estas alterações fico com a parte técnica como eu pretendia e á partida no futuro não irei ter mais problemas de maior...

Aproveito para indicar que também entraram á dias 3 novos peixes, que irão complementar os restantes que já aqui tenho:

- Labroides dimidiatus (muito bom peixe e bonito!)
- Salária (Palavras para quê? É um peixe com um comportamento espectacular!
- Acanthurus triostegus (Peixe muito bonito e activo!!)

Abaixo segue um pequeno filme da parte técnica em funcionamento e logo a seguir umas fotos do trabalho já feito!  :Smile: 

FILME:



Aqui ficam as fotos:

























Espero que gostem e ficarei a aguardar os vossos comentários e opiniões!
Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## DanielCBelo

A contemplar este magnifico setup!... os meus parabéns! Sem dúvida que a sump é de louvar. Excelente trabalho da GAD.
Achas boa ideia continuares sem a UV a trabalhar? De certa forma sabes bem como é útil o seu funcionamento...
Boa sorte para a continuação do desenvolvimento deste...
Um abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá Paulo para alem de estas fotos bem elucidativas e depois de ontem ver ao vivo só tenho mesmo a dizer que essa área técnica ficou um mimo com a sump nova muito bem pensada e concebida.
Acho que tens todas as condições reunidas agora para um aquario com maior sucesso ainda do que estavas a ter.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## PauloEduardo

> A contemplar este magnifico setup!... os meus parabéns! Sem dúvida que a sump é de louvar. Excelente trabalho da GAD.
> Achas boa ideia continuares sem a UV a trabalhar? De certa forma sabes bem como é útil o seu funcionamento...
> Boa sorte para a continuação do desenvolvimento deste...
> Um abraço


Boas!
Obrigado pelo comentário!
Tenho tentado manter e melhorar o sistema actual. Apesar de alguns problemas iniciais a coisa tem-se encaminhado...

Sim a sump está muito bem feita! O Ricardo da GAD percebeu logo a ideia e fez-se ali umas soluções interessantes.
Em relação ao UV é verdade... foi uma baixa inesperada, pelo que vou ver se em breve meto novamente o mesmo modelo que lá tinha...

Cumprimentos e um obrigado.

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Paulo para alem de estas fotos bem elucidativas e depois de ontem ver ao vivo só tenho mesmo a dizer que essa área técnica ficou um mimo com a sump nova muito bem pensada e concebida.
> Acho que tens todas as condições reunidas agora para um aquario com maior sucesso ainda do que estavas a ter.


Oi Baltasar! Apesar de teres vindo em "trabalho" cá, já sabes que és sempre bem vindo cá! 
Obrigado pelo teu comentário... penso que agora sim está tudo impec... agora vamos a ver como as coisas vão evoluir!  :Smile: 

Um grande abraço e obrigado por me teres safado como de costume!!  :Smile: 

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Tardes,

Aproveito para partilhar convosco este último update do meu aquário...

Aqui ficam umas fotos... Peço desculpa pela qualdiade das mesmas...





















Espero que gostem e comentem!

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Excelente setup, os meus parabens!

Tb tenho que pensar numa solução para por o saco de filtragem, a minha sump fica nogenta.... Tenho que arranjar forma de ligar isso á saida do meu escumador, toda a agua vai directa ao escumador, depois é que caí na sump.

Abraço

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Boas!
> Obrigado pelo comentário!
> Tenho tentado manter e melhorar o sistema actual. Apesar de alguns problemas iniciais a coisa tem-se encaminhado...
> 
> Sim a sump está muito bem feita! O Ricardo da GAD percebeu logo a ideia e fez-se ali umas soluções interessantes.
> Em relação ao UV é verdade... foi uma baixa inesperada, pelo que vou ver se em breve meto novamente o mesmo modelo que lá tinha...
> 
> Cumprimentos e um obrigado.
> 
> Paulo Eduardo


Não tens de quê. Temos que promover e elogiar quando optimizamos um ambiente aquático e lhes damos a melhor qualidade de vida aos habitantes. É de louvar, mesmo com tantas dificuldades que, cada vez mais portugueses atravessam, continuar-mos a batalhar e a tentar aguentar ao máximo sem desistir deste mesmo hobby.

De facto, é notório que ainda há, hoje em dia, quem nos aconselhe e entenda as nossas dificuldades que vão surgindo com o passar do tempo e nos dêem essas mesmas soluções interessantes.

Quanto ao facto da UV, espero que tenhas possibilidade dentro em breve de a colocar... no meu ponto de vista, é uma pequena GRANDE ajuda.

Cumprimentos,

Daniel Belo

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Boas Paulo,espero que tudo esteja a correr bem tanto contigo como com o teu aquario.
De facto de inicio ouve alguns erros cometidos,mas e com os erros que se aprende.
Parabens pelas novas alteraçoes na tua parte tecnica,a sump a meu ver esta bem melhor que a anterior.
Quanto ao aquario em si,acho que esta ter uma boa evolução.
Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Boas Paulo,espero que tudo esteja a correr bem tanto contigo como com o teu aquario.
> De facto de inicio ouve alguns erros cometidos,mas e com os erros que se aprende.
> Parabens pelas novas alteraçoes na tua parte tecnica,a sump a meu ver esta bem melhor que a anterior.
> Quanto ao aquario em si,acho que esta ter uma boa evolução.
> Abraço e boa sorte


Boas Noites Caro Joaquim!
Obrigado pelos teus votos!

Comigo tem estado tudo bem! E agora com o nascimento recente do meu filho, não poderia estar mais radiante!
Em relação ao aquário, tem estado tudo a andar... Tive algumas mortes súbitas de peixes que nunca cheguei bem a perceber o que se passou (o meu veliferum que adorava....  :Frown:  e o chelmon).

No entanto também houve recentemente algumas entradas...

Em relação á questão técnica, sem dúvida que agora tudo funciona melhor...
Ainda continuo sem UV, mas como tudo está +/- estabilizado, tenho optado em não o colocar...

O que eu tenho notado é que as minhas bio-pellets tem tido um consumo fenomenal! Não sei se estou a gerar muitos fosfatos ou nitratos, no entanto o reactor está a fazer a sua função!
O escumador enche o copo de lama e ao fim de 1 semana tenho que o limpar!  :Smile:  Ou seja está tudo a amadurecer... Ainda tenho uns restinhos de cyanos mas conto que com o tempo a coralina lhe tome o lugar... vamos a ver...

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## JoaquimNovo

Viva Paulo,foi com muita pena que li que tinhas perdido alguns peixes,ainda por cima um dos que perdeste era tambem dos que mais gostava,ou seja o Chelmon.
Mas como tudo na vida não e para sempre,deixa la,quando possas iras repor o que perdeste.Espero tambem que consigas iliminar os resto das cyanos que vais tendo.
Não sou muito entendido em reef,as minha experiencia durante alguns anos foi em agua doce,mas espero num futuro proximo poder criar com a vossa ajuda o meu proprio reef.
Quero aproveitar tambem para te felicitar pelo teu novo rebento.
Abraço e tudo de bom.

----------

